# Immodium--long term effects



## 20580 (May 25, 2005)

Has anybody published on the long term effects of immodium? I'm having to take this stuff just about every day now.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Scand J Gastroenterol. 1996 May;31(5):463-8. , Links A double-blind placebo-controlled trial with loperamide in irritable bowel syndrome. Efskind PS, Bernklev T, Vatn MH.Gave it for 5 weeks and concluded divided daily doses was best for IBSers.That is one of the longer term studies I know of, I don't know of any particular issues that are known to only show up after lets say years of use.Many people with assorted GI disorders need to take Imodium daily for decades and seem to be OK.K.


----------



## Fed Up (Jun 5, 2005)

Hiya! I hope there is no long term effects! I've been taking it every day for 5 years, and up to 6 a day in the last 6 months. Down to 2 a day again now, but I guess I would have seen some effects by now if it was going to do any damage!


----------



## phillipm2 (Sep 24, 2004)

I have been taking immodium for 5 years also and dont seem to have any intolerant effects. My doctor said if i did continue to use immodium i wouldnt be able to digest without them. Still i havent had any serious problems. I have noticed that taking the white pill form, that two is just not enough, so i take more. The chewables, although icky, work the best. I dont know how long immodium has been on the market but i think and its just a guess, that it really hasnt been too long. Im sure the long term effects are really known yet..??


----------



## phillipm2 (Sep 24, 2004)

I meant to say aren't really known yet..


----------



## Twocups424 (Mar 26, 2002)

I sure hope there are no long term effects either. I have had ibs-d for 20 years and have had all kinds of meds,tranquilizers,antispasmotics,diet revision, etc.etc. etc. The only lasting help I've gotten with the least side effects that lets me live my life the most normally has been immodium!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Homebound (Jan 27, 2000)

Well I can only speak for myself. Before the Questran I was taking 6 a day for about 6 years. Now I'm down to 2 a day and my Questran, I've found it's my working combo. So I've taken it daily for over 7 years now, with no ill effects at all. All the doctors I've seen over the years never had a problem with it either.


----------



## JudithB (Mar 29, 2005)

HomeboundHow much Questran are you taking and when do you take it? I have recently started it and my doctor has told me to work up to 4 sachets a day. I have got to 3 but don't think I can add in another one.Any advice would be greatly appreciated.Judith


----------



## 19856 (Jul 12, 2005)

JudithBI used take Questran and it gaves me a awful feeling of gas and bloating is that a side effect do you know?


----------



## JudithB (Mar 29, 2005)

Possibly - when you start any new drug you have to work through the side effects but I am so use to gas I would be lost without it!!Philm2 - I was prescribed Immodium over 20 years ago but do not know how long it was around before that - but I have not taken it on a regular basis. Just thought I'd tell you.


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

I have been taking immodium for 18 years ### 2 a day and have not had any problems such as liver or kidney disease. The only thing that works for me is my IMMODIUM


----------



## Twocups424 (Mar 26, 2002)

hmmmmmmmmmmmm. I would like more responses reguarding immodium and questran both. I haven't tried it yet but was thinking that might really do the trick.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Given how constipating questran can be on its own that might back you up too much in combination.That would be my concern. K.


----------



## 18749 (Jun 15, 2005)

I've been pretty faithful to my pepto bismal over the years, but I'm seeing a lot of people on this site swear by Immodium. How soon do you see an effect after you take it?


----------



## 14100 (May 1, 2005)

Pepto bismol doesn't even really compare to Imodium. Pepto bismol is good for coating stools and decreases the probability of them irritating your digestive system. It can also sometimes help to form a more "regular" stool, however it doesn't do much to stop an oncoming-D IBS attack or give you the peace and mind of knowing you have about a 4-hour block where you know you wont have to be running to the bathroom. I personally use Pepto bismol only before/after/with a meal I know could potentially upset me. Otherwise, Imodium is probably a better bet. I take the Imodium caplets because I cant stand the taste of the liquid or chew tablets, not to mention they're easy to fit in my wallet (I carry at least 4 pills on me at all times just in case). It takes about a solid hour for Imodium to kick in. Once you learn what kind of dose you need and how to adjust it according to how you feel you can pretty much use Imodium to buy you as much time as you need where you don't have access to a bathroom or simply don't want to worry about your IBS for a few hours. Of course you don't want to take too much for you need to let whatever it is in your system thats bugging you out eventually.If I know I'm going out for an extended period of time no matter how I feel I take half a pill at least just to keep things at bay. Some mornings I need 2-3 pills depending on how I feel. Also, Imodium can't really "cure" an oncoming-D attack, it just holds it off and lets you control it. Sometimes it can make the attack much more bearable to pass, but other times the second the Imodium wears off you better hope you are next to a bathroom.


----------



## phillipm2 (Sep 24, 2004)

In a way its good to know that imodium doesnt seem to have long range damaging effects. Havent came accross anybody yet that said "imodium is dangerous in the long run". Really i hope there will be better treatments later on and not have to rely on imodium..


----------



## 13728 (Jul 13, 2005)

Praise the creators of immodium. It is a godsend for me... not entirely sure what I would do without it these days. No meds work for me... only the calcium helps a bit.


----------



## 20580 (May 25, 2005)

I purchased the Molo-Cure A.M.P. product, and I'm still evaluating it. It is interesting, however, that their written information and instruction sheets contain the following:"We (Molo-Cure) have found that NOTHING (including prescription Lomotil) comes close to working as well as Loperamide (Immodium) when it comes to controlling diarrhea, and controlling diarrhea is critical for recovery."It does appear that Immodium is safe in long-term use, and I have found it to be quite effective in diarrhea control. Since it is apparently the best thing out there, I will continue to take it whenever I need to.


----------



## tkfuzzkid (Jul 17, 2005)

As for me, I have been mostly taking pepto; but have recently started using Immodium too. I find that the pill form of Immodium can constipate me if I don't watch. The liquid works better for me as I can better control the dosage. I find that the chewable pepto tablets work better for dirrehea, and that liquid pepto works better for gas and sour stomach.


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

I just started taking the Caltrate colon health with the immodium and it does seem to help with the pain


----------

